# Film Music Contest



## Leandro Gardini (Nov 20, 2018)

This looks interesting. Have someone heard about them before?

https://www.fmcontest.com


----------



## PeterN (Nov 20, 2018)

Im all for competitions.

But.

The way they market this competition: “judging by an international jury made up of music and film experts”

....and aint have a single persons name in their international jury, just isnt professional. 

So it doesnt look particularly interesting, it looks unprofessional. Maybe its something good, who knows, but its not very pro.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 20, 2018)

And theres the fee too of 34€. No mention about copyright either.

Just some spontane observations.

Would I pay and participate based on their website?

No

Would I give them my credit card number?

No

Sorry if I spoiled the fun


----------



## Vlado Zeleznak (Nov 21, 2018)

Dear PeterN,

Most importantly, let me first thank you for your opinion and remarks, as well as all the comments related to our competition. Every received feedback coming from our intended audience is carefully analyzed. If it is within our possibilities, we ceaselessly attempt to improve in all aspects, given that this is the first year of the competition.

On behalf of the organizational team of our competition, let me provide feedback to several of your remarks:

1. There are international competitions where a registration fee is required, as well as those with no such fee required. The competition FMC – Film Music Contest is organized by a non-profit organization Gong Art Company which makes use of their own resources with a view to creating a new competition for creative individuals in the field of film, TV and instrumental music, film and graphic seeking to involve these authors in the international competition environment, letting them stand out and gain recognition, as well as motivate them in the creative process. The registration fee has therefore been established as a pre-condition to be able to apply to our contest. All finances obtained from these sources will be used to cover the expenses related to the organization of the competition.

2. Names of the jury members will be disclosed by organizers during our contest. We are nevertheless pleased that you have expressed an interest in their names at this early stage. The jury members have been selected well ahead of time, prior to the competition being launched. Due to their vast experience with participating in juries and international competitions, we respect their wish not to have their names shared during this early stage of the open call since this might lead to attempts to influence or contact them, which is what we are trying to prevent upon a mutual agreement.

3. Author of the musical piece who decides to participate in our competition is an exclusive owner of the rights to their piece, the act of participating in the competition does not change this fact. This information is available in the official rules at point 12.

4. With regards to the payment option, at the moment, we provide an option of paying by card via a secure online payment gate, run by one of the oldest and largest banking institutions in Europe employing all the standard security elements. Prior to the competition being launched, all the security elements were verified by the bank, with the latter consequently issuing a permission to accept registration fee payments.

We would also like to respond to the suggestions coming in and implement payment via Paypal in near future as another payment option.


The project FMC – Film Music Contest is backed by a great amount of intensive preparation work, along with an international team of professionals committed to working on this event. We gladly welcome each remark that could help us improve our competition and inspires us to be more diligent in our work.


Best regards

Mgr. Vlado Železňák Jr.

Director FMC-Film Music Contest


----------

